
Yahoo is deleting all content ever posted to Yahoo Groups - hhs
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/yahoo-is-deleting-all-content-ever-posted-to-yahoo-groups/
======
SyneRyder
More discussion over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21269614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21269614)

